# HELP!!! Spark-plugs for engine VQ35DE



## kukukaka (Jul 7, 2008)

i have an 02 maxima, v6, 3.5, VQ35DE...... and i wonder if changing new spark-plugs can have beter fuel efficiency??? If so, what are some type of spark-plugs do you recomend. And is there any-one know how or have the instruction on how to change it?


----------



## leefitz (Dec 4, 2007)

YES! Changing the spark plugs will help with your fuel economy. It is highly recommended to use the factor plugs, which are very good ones. Also, you should think about replacing them about every 60,000 miles, over the factory's schedule of 100,000. I replaced mine at 63,000 and two of them were shot. Just an FYI.


----------



## edgar5453 (Mar 1, 2008)

I recently just bought some OBX Iridium plugs. They are very affordable ($36 for all 6 on Ebay)and performance just as good as any plugs out there. oh did i mention they are Iridium? Just be careful when gaping iridium plugs, i learned the hard way .


----------



## dragstr4g61t (Oct 15, 2008)

You broke one eh, me too . It should also be noted that Iridium plugs don't last as long but they do generate a better spark for a cleaner burn. I run Iridium plugs in all my cars with great results.


----------

